# Mouth Call Press



## bunnyhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking for a press to make mouth calls. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 14, 2012)

Contact email. Featherridge@woh.er.com 

Found this contact info for you. From all I have read and researched, Thad at Feather Ridge makes the best one!


----------



## Lonehowl (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a press and tape cutter from Thad at Featherridge and they are awsome. Super high quality piece of equipment. Got it earlier in the year and love making calls on it.
Mark


----------



## bunnyhunter (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll give Thad a call.


----------



## Lonehowl (Nov 15, 2012)

I didnt know it at the time, but he has a cheaper version of the tape cutter. If you arent making them for sale, and just want it for personal use, he makes a less heavy duty setup I think.

He has different versions of the presses too.
Mark


----------



## beardsnbones (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought my press from Thad last year, love it! Great press and built to last! I got the one with the gauge on it


----------



## FEATHER_RIDGE (Jan 9, 2013)

Contact info,,, email 

Featherridge@woh.rr.com


----------



## TK1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I can also verify his work..Outstanding!!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jan 10, 2013)

How much do his presses cost?
I have been thinking about buying one.


----------



## wareagle22 (Jan 14, 2013)

His competition press is $500+ but he makes entry level presses that start about $350.  I just ordered a tape cutter from him this week and he told me that he is building a hand jig this year for individuals to build for themselves.  It is anodized aluminum with a laser engraved adjustment knob with positive stops every .005".  He said his field testers love it.  It's gonna run about $200.  He will have a long line of folks if its as good as he says.  It took me 8 weeks to get my competition press last spring.


----------



## beardsnbones (Jan 14, 2013)

Thads work is second to none, im hopping to get a tape cutter this year...LOVE my competition press!


----------

